# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Arhoolie Records' 50th anniversary book/4-CD set

## lukmanohnz

This might of interest to cafe members.  Probably limited mandolin content, but Cooder and Rowan are represented:

http://www.arhoolie.com/books/they-a...s-artists.html

----------

